# NEW WEBSITE



## ALDABRAMAN

WWW.ALDABRAMAN.COM

*Care sheet and Photo gallery in the works!

Any suggestions or recommendations welcome!*


----------



## Tom

Hey, that's cool. I really wanna read your care sheet.


----------



## ascott

Greg....awesome...may I suggest though  on the part under "Contact Us" the word hatchling be corrected...missing the "t"....I can not help myself...I use to sell insurance and had to proof read many policies to make sure all type correct....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tom said:


> Hey, that's cool. I really wanna read your care sheet.



 Under way!



ascott said:


> Greg....awesome...may I suggest though  on the part under "Contact Us" the word hatchling be corrected...missing the "t"....I can not help myself...I use to sell insurance and had to proof read many policies to make sure all type correct....



 Thank you, my big fingers and i type so fast........


----------



## N2TORTS

Very Nice Greg!


----------



## jaizei

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Thank you, my big fingers and i type so fast........


----------



## hlester22

Looks awesome. Love the new homepage


----------



## wellington

LOVE IT


----------



## laramie

ALDABRAMAN said:


> WWW.ALDABRAMAN.COM
> 
> *Care sheet and Photo gallery in the works!
> 
> Any suggestions or recommendations welcome!*



I will be bookmarking it!!!


----------



## jackrat

Outstanding,Greg!!


----------



## laramie

laramie said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWW.ALDABRAMAN.COM
> 
> *Care sheet and Photo gallery in the works!
> 
> Any suggestions or recommendations welcome!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be bookmarking it!!!
Click to expand...

*Look's awesome!! I love all the pics!! Wonderful job!*


----------



## Jerry7777

The site looks awesome can't wait til' it's finished. Under "contact us" it says "fell free" i think u meant "feel free". just trying to help.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Jerry7777 said:


> The site looks awesome can't wait til' it's finished. Under "contact us" it says "fell free" i think u meant "feel free". just trying to help.



 Thank you, that will be corrected.


----------



## nicoleandrocky

yay! 
Good to see you got everything going !


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY

WOW! It's looks so much better...you did a great job!


----------



## DanaLachney

Your site looks great!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Thank you everyone, please feel free to let me know if you have any further thoughts or suggestions. I am working on a care sheet and am planning on adding hundreds of more pictures.


----------



## DanaLachney

It's amazing how such tiny things grow into such elegant gentle giants


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

DanaLachney said:


> It's amazing how such tiny things grow into such elegant gentle giants



 *It takes time, but it is amazing! *


----------



## Snapper925

That looks great!!


----------



## wildak

Looks great, love all the pictures.
The only thing I can think of is maybe a link to a Aldabra Conservation group or any others that interest you. May be nice for people to see.

NEVER MIND I see a link on the bottom. my bad.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

wildak said:


> Looks great, love all the pictures.
> The only thing I can think of is maybe a link to a Aldabra Conservation group or any others that interest you. May be nice for people to see.
> 
> NEVER MIND I see a link on the bottom. my bad.





 *I still like your idea, I have some others link in mind. *


----------



## terryo

Fantastic. The pictures are especially great.


----------



## JeffG

I am looking forward to the caresheet too. The site looks great, and makes me want to keep aldabras!

I am guessing it's probably not a concern for you since you generously post pictures all the time, but because of the high quality of your pictures, and the subject matter that is just not readily available, you might want to concider copyright stamping the photos on your site.

That may have been one of my best run-on sentences ever.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

JeffG said:


> I am looking forward to the caresheet too. The site looks great, and makes me want to keep aldabras!
> 
> I am guessing it's probably not a concern for you since you generously post pictures all the time, but because of the high quality of your pictures, and the subject matter that is just not readily available, you might want to concider copyright stamping the photos on your site.
> 
> That may have been one of my best run-on sentences ever.



 *Interesting point. I notice our pictures in adds at many different sites. To be honest, we take a tremendous amount of photo's and i assure you that our best are not posted anywhere. We have our best saved for our book that we are prepping for. I do see your points and thank you for the suggestion.*


----------

